# DIY Straight Load Divider...help please



## Lovemmy (Sep 18, 2021)

Hello, I’ve been building on my old horse trailer. And I’m just trying to make sure I’m not forgetting things… I still need to add butt chains, rubber mats and a couple rings for water buckets and hay bags…. Is there anything else I should be thinking about?! I brainstormed with the guys at the hardware store last night and came up with an idea for the window screens, The ductape is not staying around lol! Should I paint the divider??? I have white interior/exterior latex paint.. the right side has a second 2x6 across the front because a miniature pony will be trailered on that side. And the outside ends of the breast boards are secured through the steel trailer wall with multi-material screws & rubber washers from tin roofing nails! The divider is just over 6’ long and the stalls are exactly 30” wide. The plywood is 3/4” subfloor. Everything feels super solid and was cut to fit snuggly and tapped into place with a hammer! Also the space in front of the stalls is just over 3’ to where the manger is that I won’t be using for them. I built the rack on the front of the “manger” for lead ropes and whatnot, but now I’m wondering if it will be unsafe…. (Oh & The bags of quikrete are going to be removed before horses are loaded lol) also, when it rains water comes in through the vent in the roof….. how can I stop that from happening… or at least slow it down…. I included the before picture & a picture of the horses it was built for just because! Lol I also got all of the vents, windows and doors operational again!! Some were welded shut previously lol
Thank you in advance for any suggestions and ideas!! I have to trailer these guys 12 hours including stops next month and I’m just trying to cover all the bases…


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Re vent leakage: Would it work to use that stuff in a can that sprays on and expands (for the purpose of blocking gaps)? It might look a little clunky but it would be effective.


Re partition: Painting wouldn’t be a bad idea. White would help make for a light interior. Also, would you want to consider a partial partition vs a full partition? A partial would let the horses spread their legs if they needed to support/balance themselves.

Re floor: Perhaps rubber floor mats? That would provide some cushion and reduce slippage.

Otherwise, it’s looking fine. And I like your matching set of horses😀

Good luck with the trip.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Do you want water buckets in a trailer? I've always stopped every two hours and given my horses water on long trips. I worry that water sloshing around while traveling might be a problem. I agree, painting the divider white sounds great. I always paint the interior of my trailers white. Also, I would make your partition a partial one so the horses can spread their legs. I think you've done a beautiful job. Tires on long trips are super important.

When my trailer started leaking around the skylight, we used caulk on it. I would love to hear how your long distance trip went.


----------

